# زجاج موصل للكهرباء (بطريقه ابسط )



## نور جابر (19 يناير 2012)

*حاولت عمل لوحه زجاجيه موصله للكهرباء بأستخدام ( كلوريد القصدير ) كطبقه سطحيه وهي طريقه تحتاج الكثير من مراحل التنفيذ حتي نحصل علي التوصيل بدرجه اقل من ( 100 اوم/سم ) ولم اصل الي هذه الدرجه
اقصي ماتوصلت اليه هو ( 52 ك اوم/ سم ) .

الموضع هو طلب من عباقرة متخصصي الكيمياء . في المساعده لتحضير وسيله مناسبه واسهل في التنفيذ :-
كيف يمكن عمل زجاج شفاف موصل للكهرباء له وجه واحد موصل من طبقه معينه لا تغير من شفافيته ( اقل معامل انكسار للضوء )* .
الهدف ( عمل خليه شمسيه بسيطة التصنيع )


----------

